
Apple removes Baby Shaker iPhone game as parents outraged - kqr2
http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,28348,25374523-5014239,00.html
======
Jem
Although I think this is tasteless and I wouldn't use it, what's the
difference between that and a game like Grand Theft Auto?

